# [PC-BSD] laptop speakers not working



## Understudy (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I have an aspire one 532h. The speakers on the netbook do not seem to produce sound. However if I use the headphones I can hear the sounds just fine.

I am running pc-bsd 8.0


```
[bhorne@pcbsd-7986 /usr/home/bhorne]$ uname -a
FreeBSD pcbsd-7986 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #4: Thu Jan  7 09:20:42 PST 2010     [email]root@build8x32.pcbsd.org[/email]:
/usr/obj/usr/pcbsd-build80/fbsd-source/8.0-src/sys/PCBSD  i386
```
Part of my /boot/loader.conf


```
# Load sound-support
sound_load="YES"
# snd_uaudio_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


```
root@pcbsd-7986# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC272 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:4v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC272 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (0p:0v/1r:1v channels simplex)
```


```
[bhorne@pcbsd-7986 /usr/home/bhorne]$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  99:99
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  99:99
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer ogain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  99:99
Recording source:
```


So my question is what can I do to get sound from the speakers built into the laptop?


----------



## paean (May 5, 2010)

Try running `# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`

There are many older posts with similar suggestions. Kindly search the forum.


----------



## darkmark (May 5, 2010)

If paean's solution does not work this can be tricky to configure correctly, but the first step is to do a verbose boot so the that the driver prints out it's default pin configuration.

`# nextboot -o "-v" -k kernel`
`# reboot`

And after boot, you can look at the output via dmesg.

As long as you have snd_hda loading on bootup you should get a pin mapping like the example in the snd_hda manpage.

Then you might have to experiment a little to figure out which is which and set your device.hints file to map the correct outputs.   It took me a while too, but I eventually figured out the correct mapping on my laptop.

Now that you know what type of information you're looking for, you might be able to find a solution via google as well by exploring searches with specific pin mappings.

Be sure to publish your solution!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2010)

Understudy said:
			
		

> I am running pc-bsd 8.0



For the record: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense (and Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums).


----------



## Understudy (May 5, 2010)

Solved 

Set the ogain to 99


----------

